# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Δεκαοκτούρα πληγωμένη στο φτερό

## thanos1

Σήμερα έκανα βόλτα μαζί με τον ξάδερφο μου και βρήκα  μια δεκαοκτούρα πληγωμένη στο φτερό. Προσπάθησα να την πιάσω πέταξε 1μέτρο. Μετά ξαναδοκίμασα να την πιασω και τα κατάφερα. Τωρα τι να κάνω ? τι να την ταίσω ?

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα! Θαναση. 

Βγαλε μια φωτογραφια την φτερουγα να δουμε την ζημια που εχει γινει. 

Εκανες πολυ καλα! που την εσωσες. εαν την εβρισκε καποια γατα, δεν θα ειχε καλη καταληξη. 

Δες και τα παρακατω. 

Α' βοήθειες - Οδηγίες Περίθαλψης Πτηνών 

Βρήκατε ένα τραυματισμένο άγριο ζώο;

----------


## thanos1



----------


## jk21

Θανο κρατα το πουλι σε ενα χαρτινο κουτι με μια σχαρα ή πλεγμα απο πανω ,καπου αρκετα ησυχα και ζεστα .Βαλε να εχει νερο και σπορους ή και ψωμακι και δες αν τρωει 

αν ναι οκ ,αν οχι μας το αναφερεις 

αν εισαι αθηνα επικοινωνεις αμεσα με ανιμα ή εκπαζ 

το πουλι καλα ειναι να μην ειναι σε χωρο που θα αναγκαζεται να ανοιγει τα φτερα του

----------


## thanos1

Δεν μενω αθηνα.Το πουλι εφαγε λιγο ψωμι

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις αυγοτροφη για καναρινια ή σπορους δωστου και απο αυτα .αυριο παρε ελαχιστο κιμα (ενα τεταρτο ) απο κρεοπωλειο και θα σου πω (αν παρεις ) πως θα τον ετοιμασεις με ψωμι και λαδακι και τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο ,για να του δωσεις  να δυναμωσει για λιγες μερες ,μεχρι να το αφησεις σε μεγαλυτερο χωρο ,αν και πρεπει ειτε να βρεις κτηνιατρο να το δει ,μηπως θελει δεσιμο η φτερουγα  ή να αποσταλει σε μια απο τις οργανωσεις που σου ειπα .Υπαρχει εκπαζ και στην καλαματα αν εισαι κοντα

----------


## thanos1

Του έδωσα γερμά. Στην πλυγή του έβαλα σπαθόλαδο και μπενταντίν

----------

